# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  सात दिनों में कम करें पेट की चर्बी

## Krishna

जैसा कि हम जानते हैं पेट की बढ़ती चर्बी कई परेशानियों का कारण हो सकता है। सबसे पहले तो यह आपके लुक को खराब करता है इसके अलावा स्वास्थ्य समस्याओं का कारण भी बन सकता है। अनियमित खानपान और शारीरिक गतिविधि में कमी के कारण यह समस्या होती है।

----------


## Krishna

इस समस्या से निपटने के लिए लोग कुछ ऐसे उपायों की तलाश में रहते हैं जो उनके पेट पर जमा चर्बी को झट से गायब कर दे। इसके लिए लोग तमाम कोशिश करते हैं लेकिन वे कामयाब नहीं हो पाते हैं। लेकिन आज हम आपके लिए लेकर आए हैं कुछ ऐसे आसान व असरकारी उपाय जो आपके पेट पर जमा चर्बी को सात दिनों में गायब कर सकते हैं। जानिए हमारे साथ उन बेहद आसान उपायों के बारे में:

----------


## Krishna

*उपवास करें*
हफ्ते में एक दिन उपवास करना शरीर के लाभकारी हो सकता है। अगर आप खाने-पीने के बहुत शौकीन हैं। खाने का सामान सामने आते ही खुद को कंट्रोल नहीं कर पाते हैं तो हफ्ते में एक दिन उपवास जरूर रखें। इस दौरान सिर्फ पेय पदार्थों या फलों का सेवन करें जैसे नींबू पानी, दूध, जूस, सूप इत्यादि चीजों को प्राथमिकता दें। आप चाहें तो सब्जियों का सलाद या फ्रूट सलाद खा सकते हैं। सलाद शरीर के फायदेमंद होने के साथ वजन घटाने में भी कारगर साबित हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*योगा करें*
पेट की चर्बी कम करने के लिए योगासन अच्छा विकल्प है। हर सुबह नियमित रुप से योगा करने पर शरीर पर जमा चर्बी को कम किया जा सकता है। ध्यान रहें योगासनों का चुनाव करते समय पेट की चर्बी घटाने वाले योग को ही चुनें। योग शरीर को तमाम तरह की बीमारियों से दूर रखता है। रोजाना सूर्य नमस्कार की सभी क्रियाएं, सर्वागासन, भुजंगासन, वज्रासन, पदमासन, शलभासन करना लाभदायक हो सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

.....................................

----------


## Krishna

*जंकफूड को कहें ना*अगर आप पेट की चर्बी कम करने के लिए गंभीर हैं तो जंकफूड से दूरी बनाए रखें क्योंकि जंकफूड तेजी से वजन बढ़ाने का काम करता है। कोशिश करें कम तेल मसाले वाली चीजों का सेवन ही करें। कभी-कभी स्टीम सब्जियों का सेवन भी फायदेमंद साबित हो सकता है। सामान्य आटे के बजाय जौ और चने के आटे को मिलाकर चपाती खाना चाहिए। 


*गुणकारी शहद* 
वजन घटाने या मोटपा कम करने के लिए शहद का सेवन भी फायदेमंद होता है। गुणकारी शहद की थोड़ी सी मात्रा रोजाना सुबह खाली पेट गुनगुने पानी के साथ मिलकार पीएं और फर्क देंखे। इससे आपके पेट पर जमा चर्बी कुछ दिनों में ही गायब हो जाएगी।

----------


## Krishna

*ग्रीन टी का सेवन* 
अगर आप चाय के शौकीन हैं तो दूध की चाय को बॉय-बॉय कहें और ग्रीन टी पीने की आदत डालें। एंटीऑक्सीडेंट से भरपूर ग्रीन टी, लेमन टी या फिर ब्लैक टी लें। दरअसल, दूध की चाय पीने से आपके मोटापा बढ़ने की संभावना बढ़ जाती है। 



*टहलना ना भूलें* 
सुबह-शाम की सैर शरीर को चुस्त-दुरुस्त रखती है। पेट की चर्बी को दूर करने के लिए रोजाना सुबह उठकर कुछ देर सैर पर जाएं और रात के खाने के बाद तुरंत सोने की जगह कुछ देर टहलें। इससे आप अतिरिक्त कैलोरी को आसानी से कम कर पाएंगे और पेट की अतिरिक्त चर्बी को भी कम किया जा सकता है।

----------

